# Hiya!



## Maethirion (Aug 16, 2009)

I think I know what you mean, sort of. Sometimes I feel like I need someone to support me, and that by myself I can't be completely whole. It's quite depressing, but usually that follows periods of isolation with me anyway. Oh, and I hope you enjoy your time here. Now it's time for me to get a life and get over my obsession with PC.


----------



## WolfStar (Aug 18, 2009)

knght990 said:


> XD
> 
> I think i've found a brother in mind and intent.
> I've completely trusted exactly two people in my entire life time.
> ...


Right now I don't really fully trust anyone. Used to have three people I've fully trusted over the years but they've sort of faded away. Too much of the effort for the friendship has to come from my end so once I stop initiating things it dies away.

I tried to trust my last ex but there was always some...instinct, I think, that kicked in and made me doubt her. I should've listened to that a lot more. I don't understand why it's so hard to let go, I guess. I can relate on the rationalizing the emotional because it just _doesn't make sense_. Nothing fits.

I'm gonna need more of an explanation on the NASA part, though, since I don't quite understand how it applies to this. I also do a lot of writing when I'm tired, which is when the emotions and such come out the strongest in me. That means I'm more lovey-dovey, giddy, and lonely and depressed, while tired, which makes for fun nights or terrible nights. When I get tired I guess I sort of am able to focus more on the threads that are really important, but then I'm tired and I don't feel like talking about it or no one is around, yada yada yada, etc. 

But eh, I don't really know what's going on anymore. I guess I'm just lonely, though I hate saying that because then I have to ask, why do I need to feel lonely, which just sort of goes down a darker path. I need to find out the cause of this, which I think may be my ex, as much I hate to admit it.



Maethirion said:


> I think I know what you mean, sort of. Sometimes I feel like I need someone to support me, and that by myself I can't be completely whole. It's quite depressing, but usually that follows periods of isolation with me anyway. Oh, and I hope you enjoy your time here. Now it's time for me to get a life and get over my obsession with PC.


Yeah, yeah. I mean, I can understand I'm complete in and of myself but I'm not _complete_ just by my lonesome self. I don't really know how to word it since a word doesn't exist to describe it. I've never needed periods of isolation, though, as long as there's enough quiet time to do thinking. Thank you, though.


----------



## knght990 (Jul 28, 2009)

The word i use is compliment. For me the girl is the power that drives the machine.

Yeh, once you start the road it goes all the way down. I only found new and exciting forms of depression which i wouldn't recommend. 

IMHO NASA is full of observers(i changed the original word i used so i wont piss anyone off). They don't solve problems. They eliminate questions. So, if 5 people got sick at lunch in the cafeteria on a Monday from the salad, NASA would close the cafeteria during lunch on Mondays and stop offering salads. It doesn't answer the question why did they get sick? If we remove the circumstance that causes the question, then there is no question, thus no problem. So if when you are single you ask why do i exist, but when you aren't single you dont have this question, then don't be single.

I might re comment this tomorrow.


----------



## WolfStar (Aug 18, 2009)

knght990 said:


> The word i use is compliment. For me the girl is the power that drives the machine.
> 
> Yeh, once you start the road it goes all the way down. I only found new and exciting forms of depression which i wouldn't recommend.
> 
> ...


That does sound very accurate.

And what you say makes sense, although that still seems kind of the short-cut. Stop being single to suppress the questioning of existence. Then I'm wanting a relationship to fix myself, which sounds very selfish to me.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum :happy:*


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

WolfStar said:


> Hello all. Just lookin' around trying to see if I can find things to help explain what I've been working on.
> 
> Cheers all! : D


Greetings Wolfstar! Welcome to PersonalityCafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. We hope you have a great time with us. We hope you can find things to help explain the thing you are working on here. roud:


----------



## WolfStar (Aug 18, 2009)

Thank you all.


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

WolfStar said:


> to see if I can find things to help explain


welcome

kitty for you


----------



## WolfStar (Aug 18, 2009)

Kitties are always good. ;D


----------



## knght990 (Jul 28, 2009)

WolfStar said:


> That does sound very accurate.
> 
> And what you say makes sense, although that still seems kind of the short-cut. Stop being single to suppress the questioning of existence. Then I'm wanting a relationship to fix myself, which sounds very selfish to me.


A friend of mine told me that relationships start off selfish, fulfilling our own needs. I think i tend to agree.


----------



## WolfStar (Aug 18, 2009)

knght990 said:


> A friend of mine told me that relationships start off selfish, fulfilling our own needs. I think i tend to agree.


That's why from now on I'm taking things extra slow because I'd rather have a friendship that starts off selfish and then turns into a relationship that's selfless.


----------



## knght990 (Jul 28, 2009)

WolfStar said:


> That's why from now on I'm taking things extra slow because I'd rather have a friendship that starts off selfish and then turns into a relationship that's selfless.


Ill try this advice, let it evolve dynamically. Not that i don't plan absolutely everything. But, as close to letting it happen naturally as you can.
You cannot be completely selfless or you would not be sharing your life, just sacrificing it. I would think reality to be somewhat closer to 50/50. 50 percent what she wants and 50 percent alone time?


----------



## WolfStar (Aug 18, 2009)

knght990 said:


> Ill try this advice, let it evolve dynamically. Not that i don't plan absolutely everything. But, as close to letting it happen naturally as you can.
> You cannot be completely selfless or you would not be sharing your life, just sacrificing it. I would think reality to be somewhat closer to 50/50. 50 percent what she wants and 50 percent alone time?


Oh I know not to be completely selfless, but then the relationship wouldn't be, from my own mind, so much about me so much as I want her to be happy instead of just needing her to be happy myself. More of a balance then one-sided towards me.

I'm actually currently talking to an ISFP about all of this and it's amazing how much we align on practically everything and thought it was really odd since I mean, we're completely opposites in type except for the introvert part. Regardless, it's a very interesting situation that I could talk about for a while. xD

Regardless, I think I'm doing a bit better in general after talking to her and in here. Not as much confusion and hopelessness, I think.


----------



## Eylrid (Jun 25, 2009)

Welcome to Personality Cafe, WolfStar!


----------



## WolfStar (Aug 18, 2009)

Eylrid said:


> Welcome to Personality Cafe, WolfStar!


Thank you.


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

How do you do.


----------



## WolfStar (Aug 18, 2009)

Res said:


> How do you do.


Not bad, currently, you? ;D


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## WolfStar (Aug 18, 2009)

alizée said:


>


This is the second post of yours I've seen that's blank. o:


----------

